# My new set up



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

In just over a month I've gone from having just a few cigars that barely filled up my Humidor. After joinning Puff it's simply just gotten out of control. Honestly most of the blame falls on my wife, who discovered the devils site and got sucked in. She has purchased 99% of these plus my two wine-o-dors. I told her I wanted to do a wine-o-dor because I was running out of room in my humidor, so she came home with two. BTW she doesn't even smoke!?! The drawers are courtesy of my skilled grandfather he managed to make someone elses scraps into these awesome drawers! I've got more stock coming Monday, the wife says if I don't buy a variety how will I know what I like and don't like. I have to treat it like food and try new things. Broaden my outlook. Either way it's a win win for me, I get cigars and absolutely no complaining about it because she's always the one buying.

So here are some pics.

View attachment 56860


View attachment 56861


View attachment 56862


View attachment 56863


View attachment 56864


View attachment 56865


View attachment 56866


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that girl is a keeper you grandfather is a great craftsman! You are a lucky man enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

That's awesome, bro! Congrats on ALL fronts!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice - can I borrow your grand dad and wife just to get my stash all set up???


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow that girl is a keeper you grandfather is a great craftsman! You are a lucky man enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what he said!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, she's a keeper.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Does she have a sister?


Or 2 sisters?

:tease:


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Or 2 sisters?
> 
> :tease:


She does, but trust me when I say you don't want them.


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very nice - can I borrow your grand dad and wife just to get my stash all set up???


I can't lend out the wife, promised her I wouldn't try to lend her out anymore.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

One word comes to mind...OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to the horribly Slippery Slope that is called Puff.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is a keeper when she buys that kind of stuff for hobbie.

I myself just joined Puff a little over a month ago and I have had a 100 count humidor turn into a small 8 bottle wineador with 2 trays that thanks to the guys here turning me on to Cigarbid.com is now full and I am a couple weeks away from getting a 28 bottle Newair with drawers from Forrest.

This site has killed my pocket book but the guys here are great and very informative.

I see you have participated in a trade and Already been bombed my Shuckins!!! (Lucky)

Welcome to the land of cigar bliss and an empty pocket book.

Very nice first build brother!

Now stoke up a cigar and grab that Xbox controller and lets rock some COD Black Ops!!! LOL


----------



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

That's an awesome setup man. Love the trays and the fridge. Going to get one myself very soon. 

Prime your wife by saying "I've heard some really good things about Padron Anni's, especially the 45 year and Illusione Epernay's". I wonder what would happen?!


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Welcome to the horribly Slippery Slope that is called Puff.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She is a keeper when she buys that kind of stuff for hobbie.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro.


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

RyanMac said:


> That's an awesome setup man. Love the trays and the fridge. Going to get one myself very soon.
> 
> Prime your wife by saying "I've heard some really good things about Padron Anni's, especially the 45 year and Illusione Epernay's". I wonder what would happen?!


LOL Thats a very good question. Her usual response is "if you really want it."


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats awesome dude, happy smokin!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a nice looking setup you have there. Plus not a bad wife you got either.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

pretty slick brother


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice set up and selection of sticks.


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome wife! Treasure her!


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

S.G Lawn said:


> I can't lend out the wife, promised her I wouldn't try to lend her out anymore.


Ok... different angle...

Since you can't *lend* her out, how about we work out a fee for services rendered... we'll call it a rental fee. I'm sure you could find a way to write it off :wink:

But seriously, welcome and great start to your new hobby, journey, passion... either way, it's a slippery slope indeed. Kudos to your wife.

:tea:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very nice - can I borrow your grand dad and wife just to get my stash all set up???


+1 on that.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome set up, great selection of stogies, Happy Smokin:first:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome woman you have there, now that's wife material.. You should introduce her to ISOM Vendors ASAP!:tongue1:


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Nubbin said:


> Ok... different angle...
> 
> Since you can't *lend* her out, how about we work out a fee for services rendered... we'll call it a rental fee. I'm sure you could find a way to write it off :wink:
> 
> ...


LMAO...hmmmmm I'm trying to think how to angle this out. I don't think she'd go for it. I can just see it, she'll say I'm trying to pimp her out for cigars LOL

It is indeed a slippery slope.


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Awesome woman you have there, now that's wife material.. You should introduce her to ISOM Vendors ASAP!:tongue1:


Oh she's looked around, but she is waiting patiently (ie my post amounts and time) to make sure we choose/find a reputable supplier. Then who knows what she'll do.


----------

